# breaking on honor



## cuter1 (Sep 7, 2012)

my golden is great on marks and blinds....but on honoring another dog, YUK. He wants the duck. training him to sit, stay is great but bringing him to the line to honor another dog, forget it. Any help would be appreciated.

Darryl Adams 412-653-7880


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

If you post in the Hunt and Field section of the Sport forum section you're likely to get the attention of the folks who can share some suggestions and experiences. I've heard that bringing a dog to the line can be a challenge but have never had the chance to even observe it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*cuter1*-I moved your thread into that section for you.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

cuter1 said:


> my golden is great on marks and blinds....but on honoring another dog, YUK. He wants the duck. training him to sit, stay is great but bringing him to the line to honor another dog, forget it. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Darryl Adams 412-653-7880


That does require a lot of training. Never let him break on anything, proof his sit. Train with him on lead. Do multiple honors. Do honor from a distance and gradually close the distance to the working dog. And remember, all good dogs break, it is just a matter of when.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

cuter1 said:


> my golden is great on marks and blinds....but on honoring another dog, YUK. He wants the duck. training him to sit, stay is great but bringing him to the line to honor another dog, forget it. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Darryl Adams 412-653-7880


How old is your dog? What have you done so far on honoring?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Im working on honor with my 7 month puppy right now. One thing I have noticed helps a lot is leaving a bumper in his mouth while he is honoring. Then when he doesn't break after I've called my other dog to go, I praise him a lot and make sure he gets the next mark. Of course before I did this I started with him leashed and stepping on the leash. 

I really feel like you have to have two dogs to help you teach honor. Do you have that with your own or with a training partner?


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

cuter1 said:


> He wants the duck.
> 
> Darryl Adams 412-653-7880


I think you need to teach him that he does not always get the duck even though he wants it. You do not need another dog to do this. 

Do you ever do stand alone marks? If you do, start throwing in some marks where you do not release him and you simply go pick up the bird yourself. Once he learns that not every bird is his to get it will be a lot easier to teach to honor another dog. 

If you are training with someone else you can try walk around singles with an honor. You have two dogs on the line and alternate getting to retrieve and getting to honor. Mix up by honoring for a couple in a row and then retrieving a couple in a row. Start on lead and slowly work your way to off lead. The reason walk around singles are good for this is that you can get in lots of repetitions without repeating marks over and over.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

For me it was very beneficial to join a club so I could go to training days with many other dogs and have chances to honor.

Also as suggested don't let him pick up all of the marks, make him watch you go out and pick them up sometimes.


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Lets simplify, ok?
Makes things easy for the dog to learn.

Tools needed,
Two dogs a prong collar and a bumper.

Set both dogs at line 20yds from guy with bumper
Have guy toss bumper right infront of him 5 ft out.

Apply pressure by pulling up on leash gently and holding it while giving him his que. No bird, sit, whatever.

Have other handler send dog when your ready. Just give a head nod.

The trick here is to not distract the working dog with barking sit, no, whatever ,just pull up on the leash for your correction.

When he/she finally gives in to the pressure from the pinch collar. Meaning no pulling, barking breaking sit, whatever.....

Then send your dog, just let go of leash and let him run with it that short distance for the reward.
Qiut for the day on a good note.

Rinse and repeat until the pinch collar is a non issue.
Thats step one ;-)

Then you add distance and distractions to proof his/her honor with leash on.

Finding a good training partner to help you with this by sacrificing their dog and time might be your biggest challenge.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

If your dog is already running blinds I would think that he has had a fair amount of training and is close to the Senior level. I will make some assumptions that you have trained the dog yourself to get him to this level. I also have to believe that to get to this level you have a couple of training buddies with dogs.

Have your dog honor while a buddy runs their dog on a mark, if your dog is really bad, have him on lead but stand on the lead so that it is less apparent to your dog. Have a third buddy stand behind you and your dog with a heeling stick and give the dog a correction if he so much as moves his butt at all. Note, only have your dog honor thru 2 dogs and then give him a break. It is very stressful to honor for a dog. Repeat every training night until the dog is solid. Do not do the correction yourself since you cannot offer any correction at a hunt test. You will be surprised at how quickly your dog is paying attention to your SIT! and avoiding the correction from the buddy. This method has the added benefit of having the similarity of a hunt test - extra people are always near the line. If your dog thinks one might give him a swat for moving all the better for you. 

In addition to this be sure your dog sees a number of marks that he does not get to retrieve. If you are training by yourself and using wingers simply launch the bird and after the dog sees the mark, remove him from the line (use a leash) and put him up in his crate in your vehicle for 5 minutes. Return to the line and send him for the bird. This does 2 things. First it teaches him that only you get to decide which marks are his to retrieve and second it will improve his memory as he has to think about where the mark fell.

Good Luck and give us more information on your training.


----------

